# Condo for sales - Signature Park (Toh Tuck Road)



## ywtan2511

2 bdrms - 1055 sqft. Unblocked view, pool facing. High Flr. S$970k (neg.)

3 bdrms - 1410 sqft. Facing greenery. Privacy. Low Flr. S$1.3M(neg.)

4 bdrms - 1722 sqft. Pool view. High Flr. S$1.7M(neg.)

Near Town. Direct public transportation to MRT & Orchard.
Call 90293036 Bernard KF.


----------

